# When you lose a BJJ fight, all you can really say is..



## watermelon96 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Hanzou (Nov 10, 2013)

Heh, I've said worse when I've lost. It kind of sucks when you put so much effort into a tournament and you come up short. However, when you win, its the greatest high in the world.


----------



## watermelon96 (Nov 10, 2013)

Couldn't agree anymore mate, this was the abu dhabi trials in NSW from saturday, been preparing well for a good month coming into it, then lost by decision 4-2 in the first round 
Really thought I had a good chance, but great experience and now I know exactly what it takes to beat australias best lightweight blue belts!


----------

